# Anyone have tatoos?



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

l don't but l would like too.

l have put off getting tatts for years because l thought l was too young and might regret it. 15 years latter, l still want to get some tatts. l think l will give it a go now; l only have half of my life to regret it (not that l will regret it) instead of a full life.

l don't like tatts on legs (unless it's a woman) but l wouldn't mind getting tatts caked all over both of my arms and maybe a big dragon on my chest.

Who else likes tatts?

Who has a tatt?

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.*


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Dont. I did, partly out of some vauge idea of nautical tradition and in defiance of my grandmother. 3 generations of navymen enlisted with dark warnings against tatts that predicted visitation from the four horseman, social diseases and social ostracisizing from gentile company.So I rebelled and got a small one on my arm from the famous Lyle Tuttle. It cost $40.When the novelty wore off, which tatts don't your stuck with it. lazer removal is prety good. But @ $150 a session for 3 sessions for a samll one like mine I felt pretty stupid. Tattooing is a worldwide practise. So called tribal tattoos are insulting to the southeast asian cultures that inspired them, chinese characters for your name have a nasty habit of actually translating into moron and unless you date women exclusively named Tiffany that is a disaster. Get yourself one of those washable tatts on a decal that last a few weeks and try it out. If you proceed be very selective in your artist. Some are true masters. Think long about something thats going on you pretty much for keeps. I saw this marine just out of basic get his back stencilled. He had the flag raising on Iwo Jima with the crucifixion above it, twin flags of the USA and Corps on each side and gothic letters proclaiming " MY God, My Country, My Corps." He deserted and we arrested him a month later trying to board a bus without a ticket. Dummy could have bought one with all that tattoo money


----------



## Gong Tao Jai (Jul 7, 2005)

I have two. Youthful indiscretion at the age of 17 and 18. If I had it to do over again I probably wouldn't get any, but I have no regrets, except that they've become so trendy since I got mine. I was wise enough to get them where they won't show unless I take my shirt off.


----------



## Yellman (Aug 25, 2005)

Who else likes tatts?

Who has a tatt?

Without Malice .... Tattoos are the poor man's art, someone of class has thier art on the walls instead of on an aiging piece if skin.


----------



## Frank aka The Minotaur (Nov 12, 2004)

I have 3 tats... an OM (the Hindu symbol for God) on my right delt, and a tribal band on my right biceps; and an American Eagle head and the Stars and Strips on my left delt. I love my tats and am not sorry at all for getting them.


----------



## JeffinChicago (Sep 25, 2005)

I have a couple I picked up when I when is wanted to be a rock star in the early 80's. It seemed cool when I had abs but now I really hate being at the pool with my kids and being the fat guy with the tattoos. 

Yellman...I think I have paid my penance and the wall art has far outdone the arm art. Don't assume that the tattooed guy can't appreciate art. It gives me the same feeling I get from the snotty Burburry's salesman when I walk into his store in jeans...icky.


----------



## Curator (Aug 4, 2005)

I have one, memorial to a friend on my upper left back. Feel like I got it for the right reasons and I won't regret it, but maybe I still feel that way because I'm only 20.

----------------------------


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by Curator_
> 
> I have one, memorial to a friend on my upper left back. Feel like I got it for the right reasons and I won't regret it, but maybe I still feel that way because I'm only 20.
> 
> ...


lf you know who you are then there is no problem (no regrets). l'm lucky, l'm nearly 40. When your older, you are more set in your ways....you are more aware of who you am.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

 l wear better shoes than Paris Hilton.*


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

I don't think tattoos are Trad.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Gents

Duke blue devil on my chest
Nice tatoo.
And Duke on some orthopedic hardware!!
I love tatoos, on women especially, very sexy.
Nice day my friends

Jimmy


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

I can recall at a young age hearing my mother say, "All real men have hair on their chest and a tatoo." This was largely to taunt her father, who had neither. My father was tatooed. My maternal uncle was also. I was always fascinated by his as a little boy. As my uncle used to remark, "When aristocracy was at its height, all the crowned heads of Europe were tatooed." I know that King George V was. Winston Churchill's mother was. Kaiser Bill was rumored to be. 

In any event, when I was in late 20s, I did indeed get tatooed. I have big eagle on my chest, an owl on my left calf, and another eagle on my right calf. I did have the good sense to get them in places that would not customarily be on public display, also nothing that I would have occasion to regret later--like political insignia or the name of some sweetheart. I have never particularly regretted it. It was fun for awhile when tatoos were a great rarity, at least in the circles I moved. Nowadays, when practically everybody among the younger set gets tatooed, it seems, I probably wouldn't bother. I do feel a mixture of pity tinged with contempt for young people who disfigure themselves with garish, highly conspicuous tatoos, especially the girls.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

So many of the tattoo designs I see look like Journey album covers from the '70s.

I just don't think it's a good idea - especially for women. The combination of low-rise jeans and a tattoo right over the fanny "might as well be a bull's eye," as the guy in "The Wedding Crashers" remarks.

File under "no accounting for taste"


----------



## upstate (Dec 1, 2003)

Tatoo on men, someday you'll regret it unless it can be completely covered. don't believe me, when was the last time you saw a world leader or major company CEO with a tatoo on there neck? Or one showing anywhere for that matter. Not a way to sucess.
On a female even worse. Love to see the gal who wants to run for political office with a big ole tatoo on her wrist. Better yet a congressman's wife with a tatoo on her shoulder. Won't happen so I say why limit your options forever with a few hours of bad choices.


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

l work for myself so it's o.k. l will wear long sleave shirts during business hours, l always do anyway. l would never get one on the neck...too risky. l aren't a punk rocker like the guy in Blink ??? (forget the number)....too late at night.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

 l wear better shoes than Paris Hilton.*


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by upstate_
> 
> Tatoo on men, someday you'll regret it unless it can be completely covered. don't believe me, when was the last time you saw a world leader or major company CEO with a tatoo on there neck? Or one showing anywhere for that matter. Not a way to sucess.
> On a female even worse. Love to see the gal who wants to run for political office with a big ole tatoo on her wrist. Better yet a congressman's wife with a tatoo on her shoulder. Won't happen so I say why limit your options forever with a few hours of bad choices.


Good point, Upstate. One public figure that got a tat that I know of is George Schultz, former secy. of state. According to classmates of his at Princeton that I know, he got a Princeton tiger as a tat.

To further illustrate your point, according to his classmates, the tat is on his butt.

Best regards, Bill


----------



## boatshoes (Aug 21, 2005)

A tattoo on a girl's lower back is often referred to as a "tramp stamp".


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by boatshoes_
> 
> A tattoo on a girl's lower back is often referred to as a "tramp stamp".


Tattoo removal is going to be a huge business as these kids turn into adults and their Journey Bong Hit Dragons start to expand.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

Just think, in another 30 years there will be women in nursing homes by the name of Heather and Caitlin wearing "tramp stamps" as Boatshoes calls them.

Best regards, Bill


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by stephenson_
> 
> Just think, in another 30 years there will be women in nursing homes by the name of Heather and Caitlin wearing "tramp stamps" as Boatshoes calls them.
> 
> Best regards, Bill


And men named Jarrod and Jason with tribal marks on their skinny veined legs.

At least the holes from their piercings close with time.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Gents

Just got this

Love it
Tramp Stamps!!

Nice day my friends.

Marc, go for it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Gday mate

Jimmy


----------



## familyman (Sep 9, 2005)

I got a J over my heart after my sister Jessica died. My other sister and I got them at the same time (hers is diffrent and on her upper arm) as a method of healing after her death. It's important for me to have it and I don't regret at all.


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by boatshoes_
> 
> A tattoo on a girl's lower back is often referred to as a "tramp stamp".


Yeah, bring it on! Girls with tatts are smoking hot. But l do agree, it is going to be scarey when all these hot young chicks grow into old farts. We are going to have all these old tatooed ladies covered in tatts in nursing homes.. UGGHHH!

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

 l wear better shoes than Paris Hilton.*


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

Look at this rough dude. He is covered in tatts from head to toe. He is from the hardcore metal band Biohazard. He is as rough as bags. Great muso. One of my heros.

P.S: l think his tatts are abit over the top though. l have other pictures of heavy metal guys (l will try to find them) with tatts even more extreme than that.

Have you ever seen the tatts on the vocalist from Marduk (insane Black metal band..devil worshipper). His tatts are totally insane.

Here's Marduk: (can't see his tatts properly. He is a bit of a character though). He is covered in blackspider web tatts from head to toe. He doesn't have so many on his upper chest but believe me, he has the thickest black tatts on his for arms, back, legs and lower chest.

Here's the guy from Blink 182 (l mentioned him earlier). His tatts look pretty crappy. See the tatts on his neck. He has them on his legs, back, front, neck etc. He wants to eventually get his whole body caked in tatts. He is still a ***** though. Rockers are wimps. The real tough guys are the metal guys.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

 l wear better shoes than Paris Hilton.*


----------



## FlatSix (Feb 23, 2005)

I've read some outstanding articles on what fuels the desire for tattoos. Once upon a time, it was group identity, as in the fellows who get their service insignia or fraternity letters done.

Throughout history, there has been a method through which young men are "scarred" to become adult members of the tribe - read _Iron John_ for a more thorough description of the practice. But in today's safe, sanitized world, scarring is harder and harder to come by. So you have these kids scarring, burning, piercing, and tattooing themselves.

Fifteen years of BMX racing scarred me enough that I don't feel the need to add to it. If I want to remember experiences, I don't need ink; I have things like a 4"x6" area of rejected pigskin transplant, a 2"x11" scar where a Grosse-Kempf femur implant was installed and removed, and the holes in my skull where they drilled my halo brace in 

----------------------

"When you wear something like spats, I think you might as well wear your favorite players jersey bc what youre saying is I want to be powerful like the bear and Im wearing its hide to tap into its power." - Film Noir Buff

"First sense of what "normal" good clothes looked like came from my dad, of course, and from Babar books." - Concordia

" I have a related problem in that I often have to chase people. Leather soles are no good for this kind of work." - Patrick06790


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

Look at this old guy. His "Stoner metal" band broke up because they became lazy after smoking too much dope LOL. He became a recluse and would just sit on his couch [at home] smoking bongs all day LOL. Eventually he got off his ar*e and formed another band.

LOL (funny picture) The Shooman.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

 l wear better shoes than Paris Hilton.*


----------



## classyrik (Feb 22, 2005)

What makes me laugh is that these musicians -- the ones with tatts ALL OVER their bodies -- seem to think that they are trendy, 'with it,' and controversial. It's so 'over' -- dull, tiresome, plain. Yawn, yawn, yawn.

"A class act doesn't have to act classy" -- Ridley


----------



## Aileron (Oct 15, 2005)

I think tattoos are for livestock.

Perhaps some here should watch the Fox series "Prison Break" when it resumes after baseball.

Aileron
NYC


----------



## LS400 (Sep 12, 2005)

I don't think that permanent ink is a good idea for the simple fact that most of those that do it are young and very impressionable. They are getting something permanent put on their body.

They way styles and trends move at seemingly warp speed nowadays, I would seriously discourage it. Just not a good idea. In my humble opinion, it tends to "caste" one socially.

It's like having one wish in 1984 and that wish was to wear parachute pants for the rest of your life because they were so "cool". See my point?

After all, I've known a few women with body art and all but one was regretful. The others said, "If I had it to do all over, I wouldn't do it knowing what I do now" or something to that effect.


----------



## yndy (Oct 31, 2005)

i have a piercings though i'm planning to get a tattoo...
got like my belly ring... 
and i'm planning to get a tattoo [8D]

https://www.phonefactory.biz


----------



## mark6016 (Sep 8, 2003)

I have a small tatoo on my upper left arm of my astrological sign. I decided to take the plunge at 29 after getting a few henna semi-permenant tatoos of the same design. I'm a proud Scorpio and doubt I will ever regret decision as it is a very personal aspect of me that will never change. I discovered that day that I have Z-E-R-O tolerance for pain; worst pain I ever felt. I would have asked him to stop after 5 minutes except it's kind of like a botched guillotine execution...once you've started you may as well tell him to keep going until he gets it right! Probably why I won't be getting another one.


----------



## ashie259 (Aug 25, 2005)

None. Tats are the mark of a pikey.


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by ashie259_
> 
> None. Tats are the mark of a pikey.


Pikey??? What's that?

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

*


----------



## eromlignod (Nov 23, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by boatshoes_
> 
> A tattoo on a girl's lower back is often referred to as a "tramp stamp".


I personally like tattoos on women. They help me spot the white-trash ones from farther away.

Don
Kansas City


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by eromlignod_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't quite understand. Is that so you can shun the "white-trash ones" or pursue them? I relish many memories of frolicking with "white-trash girls" in my younger days. Probably should have married one. All in all, they seem like better sports and easier to get along with than more upscale women, as I have found to my grief!


----------



## CPVS (Jul 17, 2005)

Can't speak for eromlignod, of course, but personally I try to run far, far away when I see a woman with a tattoo.

And to answer Marc's original question: no. Never getting one, either.


----------



## CaliforniaDreamer (Nov 17, 2005)

It has become a bit of a tradition for Australian cricketers to get a tattoo of their test number. Most get some discreet little ink done, but Michael Clarke went the whole hog. He had his number (382) emblazoned across his back in big fancy roman numerals. CCCLXXXII. No thanks.

Can't stand the thought of a tattoo. Needles are for sewing.


----------



## hillcityjosh (Nov 18, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by marc_au_
> 
> l don't but l would like too.
> 
> ...


I have several tats. I've got a large red heart on my left bicep that has wrenches crossed behind it with a banner that reads "1935 - Papi - 2000" on it. It's a memorial to my father who liked to fix cars. I also have a tattoo of a Spanish dancer woman on the front of my lower left bicep (she peeks out quite nicely below the sleeves of my polo shirts).

I also have nautical stars on the backs of my calves as well. I am a big fan of traditional style tattooing a la Sailor Jerry, Lyle Tuttle, DJ Rose, CIV, and Mike Ski. I plan on finishing a half-sleeve on my left arm (from shoulder to elbow) with traditional American themes while doing a half sleeve on my right arm with a traditional Japanese water/flower scene.

My lovely wife has a gorgeous chest-piece along with tattoos on her calves or wrists.

Despite popular belief amongst the snobs on this board, we are not felons, white-trash or livestock and we both happen to hold down decent jobs at the managerial level. I take great offense at being told it's "poor man's art." Maybe I'm just fortunate enough to have fine art in my skin *AND* on my walls. 

Marc_au, if you really want one -- go for it -- don't let any of the fuddy-duddies around here talk you out of it  It's NOT true that you'll one day regret it. That's only the case if you pick a bad tattoo! _(at this point I'll concede that tattoos are not for everybody because some people are incapable of picking a good tattoo that they won't regret)_ *Choose wisely.*

"If it ain't scratched, it's just a moped" - Me


----------



## tintin (Nov 19, 2004)

Came very close (too close) to getting crossed infantry rifles with Airbone Jump Wings and the phrase, Death from Above" while at Ft. Benning. 

Thank God I had enough sense at 19 not to do it.

Marc_au, I suggest you think long and hard, buddy. It's one thing to tatto when you're 19. It's utterly stupid to do when you're 40. Also, it doesn't go with Savile Row, Edward Green or Madras.


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by JLibourel_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dr Jan: your a dirty old dog son! And good on you too. l would never have white trash for a serious girl/wife but l still love white trash...well l used to. White trash [half my age] is hot...short skirts, pretty faces, afew sexy tatts, shirt little tops, piercings and [most importantly] sexy heels. lt's good to do a Johnny Brian and suck their toes.[:X] All the white trash is more accepting of my outrageousness, my current longterm girl is not, she's always serious. All l wanna be is a clown and have a good time, only the hot girls [half my age] like that kind of thing.

l would like to be a father figure to all the white teen trash.[][]l would like to fill their heads with brutal Death Metal, Punk and Kelly Clarkson.[]l would also encourage them to wear all black leather, studs and lots of spikes. [:0]

Regards: The shoeman.[]

*GR8MAN (The shoeman) B8MAN.

*


----------



## petro (Apr 5, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Patrick06790_
> 
> And men named Jarrod and Jason with tribal marks on their skinny veined legs.
> At least the holes from their piercings close with time.


No, they don't. At least the ear piercing I got in...1989 after leaving the Marine Corps is still open. Last wore an earing in 1992/93? Stuck one in a month or two ago and realized that overweight balding middle aged men should not wear earrings.

My tattoo has aged better, a punk w/a mohawk on my left outer bicep. No regrets *at* *all*. It was a time and a mindset that I don't ever want to forget being in.

Your past is a big part of your present, and if you regret one, you really do regret the other.

This could be the last day of the rest of your life


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by marc_au_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In my experience, white trash girls/women are often more accepting of my beeing a practitioner of masculine elegance. (Ooooh...you're so classy.) More upscale women seem somehow threatened...or something. My wife got annoyed yesterday because I was wearing one of my best sport coats to go visit her mother in the hospital. It was a sad day for all, as it turned out. The old girl was sinking fast, and her husband--a fine old bloke if ever there was one--had to make the hard decision to pull the plug on her.


----------



## marc_au (Apr 22, 2004)

When l wear a nice suit and shoes, my girl gets really down on me. She thinks i'm materialistic, a clothing snob and thinks l worry about things that don't really matter (hence music and clothing/shoes). She looks really down on my shoe habit. l even have to resort to hiding shoes in storage so she doesn't know how many l have. l'm banned from talking about clothing and John Lobb especially...she hates the word John Lobb now...she always rolls her eyes when l mention it. She thinks a pair of $200 shoes is all l need. Not true! l think l will only buy handmade shoes from now on, even going to take the plunge with bespoke. Machine made shoes just don't interest me anymore.

*GR8MAN (The shooman) B8MAN.

*


----------



## Clovis (Jan 11, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by boatshoes_
> 
> A tattoo on a girl's lower back is often referred to as a "tramp stamp".


A tattoo on a horses lower back is often referred to as a "pre-blucher".

*Property of
Alden Shoe Company*​
Clovis is what Clovis does.


----------

